# New 4500 Series



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We are looking at getting one of the 4500's for our business, I was wondering if anyone has any first hand knowledge or experience with these trucks. Right now we are running two Chevy 3500's, and one 2500hd and the truck we are looking to replace is a Ford F800, the truck is just too big for what we do and really dont use it all the time because of the size that is why we are thinking about going to a smaller truck that we can use every day of the week. Any suggestions would be helpfull.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

*C4500 C5500*

We have 2 GMC 5500, and just purchased a C4500, all 3 are dump beds. The 5500 have 10 FT Boss Vee plows which so far are not all that special. We are going to try a Wester Vee on the 4500.

As far as the trucks go, they can push lots of snow. traction is a little lacking if the salt boxes get completely empty, but overall the trucks are great. all are 6 spd manual with 6.6 Duramax diesel engines.

I wanted Vee plows on these trucks, & heard good things about the Boss, but so far the Boss plows have let us down


----------



## PreFabber (Nov 17, 2002)

Foz

I was wondering what problems you had with you BOSS V's. I know they're not trip edge, but i just bought a 7.5 SD and can only praise it. IMO it's by far the easiest on-off plow there is, and can't get any heavier duty without having overkill. So i'm just interested to get some info from personal experience.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

Next year(before next season) those trucks will come in 4WD, I would wait. Personally I wanted one(and could use it) but truck is to large, I thought it would be same size as Ford 550. But with working from my house theres no way, trucks are too large. Good luck.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

*Boss 10 FT Vee*

Our problems are the plow is bending with use, I think the truck is too large for the plow. Boss says it is designed for that class truck, but they have already had to add additional bracing because the plow failed.

The plows we have were sitting at the dealer for 3 years, which we did not know until after the trouble. the plows already had teh wings replaced, but not the center sections, therefore the stops did not line up & the plow bent itself. Short version, but u get the idea i hope.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

*4500*

We have had the 4500 come through the Chevy Dlr. I work at. What a great truck. Inside designed great, perfect for anyone in the trades. The come in different wheel base legnths, depending what you want to do with them (i.e dump body, service body, flatbed, etc..) Teamed up with the Duramax and the Allison, what a great truck for the money. The one I personally drove had the big block 8100 motor with the Allison. It had some interior options, but not top of the line, I think I remember the sticker about $40K. Anyway, the thing I was most impressed with was the turning radius, I saw it compared to other similar trucks in the brochure and thought Chevy was "stretching" it's claim, but not at all. Test drive on and see for yourself. Also I know someone who put a 10ft. WESTERN heavy-weight and a Swenson v-box spreader in the back. He plowed roads in subdivions, said the truck handled the plow great, as stated earlier, lost a little bit of traction going up hills with an almost empty spreader, but he still says well worth the money$$$. So I encourage you to find one and test drive it.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*I have had the 4500 Experience.*

Here's a look, great plowing combo.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*Here's another look.*

See if this works for you?


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

Well, I picked up the new 4500 on Friday, and the thing is unbelievable, great turning radius, great visiability, comfortable nice truck. It is a 2003 4500, with 11' Dump bed, allision auto, 8.1 liter V-8, and the plow is being put on, on Monday, I will take some pics and post after I get it back from the plow dealer.


----------



## MWM (Oct 14, 2000)

*Chevy 4500*

This doesn't have anything to do with plowing but does anyone have a crew cab 4500? Our 95 3500 HD is tired and needs replaced. I am looking at replacing it with the crew cab 4500 so I can get more crew to the job in 1 vehicle. I would like to get it with a 12' stake dump and saddle back toolboxes. With this being a new model I can't find one to check out before purchasing. Thoughts anyone?


----------

